# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Тренажер гидроплана Бе-200 на МАКС

## Shommel

Всем привет!

Если кто-то собирается на МАКС, то есть интересная новость – компания UNIGINE, специализирующаяся на профессиональных технологиях 3D-визуализации, представит на авиасалоне авиатренажер гидроплана Бе-200.

Почему именно он? Сибирь в этом году горит от Красноярского края и до Дальнего востока, в огне уже 75 000 гектаров леса. Прямо сейчас со стихией борется 4000 человек и почти 1000 единиц техники. Самые сложные пожары невозможно потушить без авиации и такие вылеты требуют уникальной квалификации пилотов, которую невозможно развить без долгой подготовки на тренажерах.

Поэтому из всех сценариев для создания авиатренажера выбрали тот, что поможет пилотам МЧС лучше подготовиться к сложным и опасным миссиям по спасению лесов.

Тренажер отличает невероятно реалистичная графика, не уступающая играм ААА-класса, на платформе UNIGINE 2 Sim. Особенно достоверно воссоздана модель атмосферы: многослойные объемные 3D-облака — возможно, самые красивые облака, из всех, что встречаются в авиасимуляторах.

Вам предстоит примерить на себя роль пилота самолета-амфибии Бе-200 и спасти от пожаров леса вокруг Байкала. В ходе миссии вы поэтапно повторите полет на гидроплане МЧС: взлет с авиабазы, забор воды из озера, поиск очага возгорания с помощью тепловизора, прицельный сброс воды и возвращение на базу. Действие разворачивается на виртуальной копии настоящей местности рядом с Байкалом размером 500х500 километров, воссозданной по реальным географическим данным и спутниковым снимкам.

В процессе создания тренажера разработчики консультировались с инженерами КБ Бериева и одним из главных конструкторов Бе-200 - Германом Павловичем Кобызевым, чтобы сделать аэродинамическую модель и авионику самолета-амфибии как можно ближе к оригиналу.

Увидеть и опробовать авиатренажер в действии, а также пообщаться непосредственно с разработчиками вы сможете на МАКС-2017 в Жуковском (Московская область). Стенд компании D9-7 находится в павильоне D9

Группа Unigine Вконтакте https://vk.com/unigine
#МАКС2017 #MAKS2017 #Unigine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWCepCxZBc

----------

